# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Erd

## jvocat

I'm an absolute beginner. What possible advantages, in general, will have creating another entity with its own attributes instead of assigning those attributes to the parent entity? I'm trying to understand it more in depth, and see the possible scenarios in general/logical terms.
Thanks

----------


## skhanal

You should start reading about normalizing databases. Search for database normal form and you should get plenty of materials.

----------


## jvocat

Thanks, that's actually what I wanted to do more. Thanks for the links,
jvocat

----------

